# New Study



## VARNYARD (Jan 20, 2008)

New Study  


A South American scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, has discovered that people with insufficient brain and sexual activity read with their hand on the mouse when they are on their computer. Are you doing that now?? Please read below.

V
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v 

Don't bother taking it off now, it's too late :lol5


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont have a mouse, I'm using a laptop


----------



## Lexi (Jan 20, 2008)

haha yes i secound you . i dont have a mouse!! 8)


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Phew...I am on my laptop today too hehe


----------



## dorton (Jan 20, 2008)

laptop here too.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> A South American scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, has discovered that people with insufficient brain and sexual activity read with their hand on the mouse when they are on their computer.



looks like I'm the only one with insufficient brain and sexual activity. :doh


----------



## Mike (Jan 21, 2008)

:bs2 :bang :doh


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 21, 2008)

aw crap.............why me?


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol  :lol: :mrgreen: that's great oh you got me big time as soon as i read the part with your hand on the mouse I quickly took it off, but too late :mrgreen:


----------



## olympus (Jan 21, 2008)

How about if your girl is sitting in your lap while you are reading. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimski427 (Jan 22, 2008)

well, my brain is very inactive now that all i do is sit around and make my self paranoid... and the sex life took a huge drive once the gf moved to virginia... so that is a correct statement


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

people in Argentina are a bit weird.


----------

